
Show HN: UTClock – Super Simple UTC Clock for Mac OS X Menu Bar - knncreative
https://github.com/KNNCreative/UTClock
======
vuefan
Nice one.

Another option is `date -u`, which can be put in the MacOS menu bar with
bitbar, [https://getbitbar.com/](https://getbitbar.com/)

------
knncreative
We devs look at UTC time all the time. I don't see a simple way for Mac OS to
display UTC time so I created a simple UTC clock to see it. Hope you guys will
find it useful.

\- Kien

